# Annie Leibovitz Style Study- Lighting & Retouching Video



## StyleGuru90 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

First post here. I have started a series to study the lighting technique of popular photographers using entry level gear, and later the entire retouching workflow. This first shoot we tried to do Annie. 

BTS and Retouching Video: 




Here are the final images:

















Hope you guys like it. Feedbacks welcome!

Sid.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 11, 2015)

"How to shoot like the world's greatest living portrait photographer in less than 10 minutes!"

Put it like that, and suddenly the thread seems pretty silly.

But frankly, I don't see Leibovits in these examples. While I'm sure that you have something to teach people, they're fine portraits, I'd avoid such comparisons and superlative language.


----------



## StyleGuru90 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi unpopular, thanks for the feedback. The whole point behind this is not how she does it, but our attempt to do what she does, with beginner equipments, and see how close we get. I admire Annie, but only she and her retouchers can show what they exactly do, but you know thats never gonna happen. So we can only try.


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 11, 2015)

I would suggest concentrating on "Sid's Style".
Nice preliminary  shots presented. Why not complete them and go for C&C?


----------



## StyleGuru90 (Jul 11, 2015)

dennybeall said:


> I would suggest concentrating on "Sid's Style".
> Nice preliminary  shots presented. Why not complete them and go for C&C?



Thanks for the feedback dennybeall. I will get to my style someday


----------



## unpopular (Jul 11, 2015)

StyleGuru90 said:


> dennybeall said:
> 
> 
> > I would suggest concentrating on "Sid's Style".
> ...



From what I see here, you already have a style. Sure, it's clearly inspired by Leibovits - but it's also not Leibovits - and that's hardly a bad thing!

If you don't think you're on to something, at least from these examples, then you're being too humble.


----------

